# Pear Wood



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

We had a pear tree that was dying in the back yard so we cut it down today. The stuff is heavy as lead! Is pear wood any good for wood working? We had to cut the trunk into smaller logs because it was so heavy, but if it's good for wood working I could use it for smaller projects. 
I don't know what kind of pear tree it was, the pears we did get off it were very green and hard. They never seemed to ripen fully. 
Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## scaggs68 (Jun 26, 2010)

From reading this, I would say it is a nice wood to have for a project. 

Wood Types-Pear | Northwest Fine Woodworking | Fine Wood Furniture


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Danny. I just did a Google search and found some info. Seems pear is a very good wood, but drying it can be a pain. It tends to twist and warp. It needs to be seriously weighted down. I'll have to figure something out.


----------



## scaggs68 (Jun 26, 2010)

Park your car on it... :lol:

Now that I got that out of my system, you could try to make a flute or something along that line. It would be an interesting project.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

It sounds like it needs a car parked on it to keep it from twisting! I won't be making anything from it until it dries. Could be a long while.


----------



## scaggs68 (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is another one Deb, but you may have already seen this one, I liked it, so thought I would share.

finefurnituremaker.com » An article on Pearwood

If it twists on you, you could always make a lot of really nice pens, or some wind chimes.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> We had a pear tree that was dying in the back yard so we cut it down today. The stuff is heavy as lead! Is pear wood any good for wood working? We had to cut the trunk into smaller logs because it was so heavy, but if it's good for wood working I could use it for smaller projects.
> I don't know what kind of pear tree it was, the pears we did get off it were very green and hard. They never seemed to ripen fully.
> Any comments are appreciated!


It sounds like Bosc pear. They were a garbage pear used to plant in an orchard between the Bartlett and other "sweet" trees to stop the spread of disease and insects. They're hardy but not very good eating. Interesting though, in other parts of Canada, they sell this stuff as "premium" pears. Not worth a plug nickle. Their flesh is gravelly, no juice and little flavour.

Hope you get more use out of the wood than you did the tree.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> Their flesh is gravelly, no juice and little flavour.


You are probably right Ron, that pretty much desribes them. As for the tree being hardy... well this one sure wasn't. Every year it just looked worse and worse. 
I am going to cut and sticker the wood and see what happens. We do have a fireplace in the back yard if all else fails.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

It is wise to have all angles covered!


----------



## anotherBob (Oct 28, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> I am going to cut and sticker the wood and see what happens.


Sounds like a perfect plan... pear makes awesome handles for hand tools, turns nicely too. Good luck with your sticker dried stock, try to avoid direct sunlight and being in the path of a furnace. Can be alot of fun to work with a hand plane/tools...


----------



## robotdigg (Apr 27, 2010)

Pear wood is great for a seat in China.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Pearwood is often used to make recorders, still have one such. That would match with the earlier reply that it is a good wood for turning...

If you decide not to use it, any instrument maker in your general area would probably be glad to take it off your hands. 

Bob


----------



## Tonto (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Deb,

I used pear wood to make a large spoon for cooking. It sure is a hard wood. That spoon will still be making supper long after I am gone! I like the idea of using it to make a tool handle too, maybe another woodcarving knife.

Tonto


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Tonto, that's a couple of good ideas!


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Pear is used to make the middle part of harmonicas, as it tends to absorb moisture less than other woods. Of course, my harmonica is made of plastic :blink:


----------

